# New family member



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Latest family member


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What is she/he King Charles ??

A lot of Joy in that bundle   

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> What is she/he King Charles ??
> 
> A lot of Joy in that bundle
> 
> Aldra


Can't be, he's still got his head, whereas King Charles....... 8O

Looks absolutely charming, hope he/she settles quicker than my new member....03.00 this morning she was still kicking up a fuss! :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very cute!

Busy time ahead!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner,

that little bundle has you well and truly sussed

You could be getting up at 3am for years to come
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Spacerunner,
> 
> that little bundle has you well and truly sussed
> 
> ...


I didn't get up! Anyway as I am of a certain age a 0300 alarm call could be acceptable :lol:

The little bitch is now fast asleep on her back and snoring .


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

He/she is beautiful. Does it have a name yet?
Lesley


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

aldra said:


> What is she/he King Charles ??
> 
> A lot of Joy in that bundle
> 
> Aldra


Maisie is a Tri colour King Charles


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maisie,

I really like that, it suits her

Aldra


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

So cute, doggy people just can't live without a dog life is no fun.

Wishing you many happy years of love and companionship.

Lynne


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Maisie, what a cuttie.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

She's beautiful. I love her.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Get in line Jimmy


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

She looks fantastic, hope we see her on site sometime


----------

